# Need help in Overclocking



## muizz (Jun 27, 2014)

hi guys.i will be buying a new gaming pc and wanted to collect some info. about over clocking that how to and what is the use of overclocking.(i mean that i know,but my main question is how to overclock and if there are any harms of it)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, there are some very good guides over the Internet. I'll suggest to Google it and do some reading. Posting about how to overclock will be a very long post


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

People forget that google is often your best friend when general questions are concerned.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Just a rought gist. Hope it's enough. Too many things to tell and google is your best friend in this case.

CPUs are overclocked through the BIOS of your motherboard.

GPUs through some software like MSI Afterburner etc.

To overclock, you'll probably have to increase voltage. Well, to overclock more than a limit, you have to increase voltage. More voltage/clock frequency means more power consumption and hence the chip *can* get harmed if you overclock toooooooooo much without the necessary cooling.


----------

